# midnight commander et clavier



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2006)

Salut,

En lançant mc dans une console, y a-t-il une possibilité de sélectionner fichiers par fichiers avec un clavier apple ?
Sur un clavier PC, c'est la touche Insert qui permet cela mais sur un clavier d'un iBook, je ne trouve pas la ou les touches à appuyer pour simuler la touche Insert

Merci d'avance.


----------

